# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Warum schneit's oben mehr?

## noox

Klingt nach einer blöden Frage. Aber ich meine es ernst.

In letzter Zeit schaue ich mir häufig Wetterberichte und den Lawinenlagebericht an. Da ist es quasi immer so, dass es oben deutlich mehr Neuschnee gibt als unten. Aber warum?

Klar ist, dass es oben mehr schneit, wenn es unten z.b. zu warm ist, oder es erst mit dem Schneefall kalt wird, sodass der Niederschlag unten erst später in Schnee übergeht (oder schon früher in Regen).

Aber es ist fast immer so, dass auch bei kalten Temperaturen im Tal, also wenn es in einem Gebiet auch im Tal schneit - trotzdem oben mehr Schnee fällt.

Und das ist irgendwie unlogisch. Ich hätte allerdings zwei Theorien:

Oben weht mehr Wind. Die Schneeflocken haben also auch einen sehr hohen horizontalen Bewegungsanteil wodurch sie relativ leicht an Bergspitzen hängenbleiben. Somit bleibt dann mehr Schnee auf höher gelegenen Lagen liegen. Bei Windstille (gibt's das oben überhaupt?) - wäre das dann nicht der Fall.Oben ist es kälter, wodurch der Schnee eine andere Konsistenz hat - unter Umständen größere Flocken?
Ist da was dran? Gibt's noch eine andere Erklärung?

----------


## Ximi

Vielleicht liegt´s daran, dass die Frau Holle dem weiblichen Geschlecht angehört und somit gewisse Sachen komplett unerklärbar sind. :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Ja, das würde die Unlogik erklären  :Big Grin:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Oben ist es kälter, wodurch der Schnee eine andere Konsistenz hat - unter Umständen größere Flocken?


Das kanns ned sein denn die größten Flocken bilden sich bei Temperaturen nahe dem Gefrierpunkt. Bei extremer Kälte schneit es statt Flocken Einzelkristalle.

Ich nehm mal an du gehst bei "mehr Schnee" einfach von der gemessenen Schneehöhe aus? Da kommen dann vermutlich verschiedene Effekte zum tragen. Einer wäre sicher, daß sich der Schnee schneller setzt je höher die Temperatur.

Die interessantere Frage is aber wie fad dir is wenn du dir über sowas Gedanken machst  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

Oben is das Zeug fluffiger weil die Luft dünner ist :Wink:  
Na Spass beiseite, die Meßstellen oben befinden sich immer in Skigebieten und da kommt halt ein Marketingfaktor von ca. x1,5 zum tragen :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Oben schneits ned mehr. Oben bleibt mehr liegen. Ganz oben wird alles weggeblasen.
Und im Skigebiet kommt der erwähnte Tourifaktor dazu.  :Big Grin:

----------


## daday

das liegt auch daran das "oben" eher staulagen sind

siehe alpen Hauptkamm - je nach dem aus welcher richtung das tief kommt bleibt dann entweder mehr im Norden oder SÜden liegen, oder Überhaupt nur auf einer Seite, ausserdem spielt die eine hauptwindrichtung in in die sich ein Tiefdruck gebiet beweget - Nordhalbkugel = Uhrzeigersinn, Südhalbkugel = gegen Uhrzeigersinn auch eine Rolle hier

wennst dir das dann lokal anschaust hast dann bleiben die wolken ja öfter an den bergspitzen "Hängen" - und haben somit mehr "zeit" sich dort auszuschneien bzw ziehen einfach über die Täler hinweg. Bei einer kompletten Bedekung wiest es manchmal aus dem flugzeug siehst ist die wolkendecke oben ja auch netüberall gleich hoch sondern siehst über den Erhöhungen der Erdoberfläche auch höher in die atmosphäre ragende wolken

was der georg sagt stimmt absolut, ganz oben is NIE so viel schnee wie ein wenig drunter - weils da alles wieder wegblast

Marketingfaktor seitens der skigebiete mag schon sein, wennst dir nur deren wetterstationen anschaust, aber es gibt genügend andere die das oben geschrieben bestätigen

entschuldigts die vielen fehler, aber irgendwie übertragt das wireless von der tastatur immer nur die hälfte  :Smile:  - WARUM?

----------


## noox

Ich beziehe diese Erfahrung übrigens meist vom Lawinenlagebericht, der das halt oft sagt, dass oben deutlich mehr dazukommt bzw. gekommen ist. Wobei ich das von den Messstationen gar net so ablesen kann. Bei den Messstationen, die ich  meistens schaue, ist der Windeinfluß meist enorm. 

Dass es den Schnee oben wieder wegbläst ist eh klar. 

Also die Theorie, dass die Wolken oben einfach an den Bergspitzen hängenbleiben wird's dann wohl sein.

----------

